

U.S. Tightens Security on Electronics at Overseas Airports - basseq
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-s-tightens-security-electronics-overseas-airports-n149186

======
basseq
In 2010 (in a TSA Blog Post since deleted[1]), the TSA responded to the
accusation that they were copying files from passengers' electronic devices by
saying that they don't even turn electronic devices on. So #1, this is a
policy (informal or not) reversal.

The tin-hat in me wonders if this is paving the way for TSA to start to demand
access to information on electronic devices.

I also wonder what "power on" means—do I have to have a BiOS or bootloader
installed? Does a HDD-level encryption have to be bypassed to make sure it
"works"?

[1] Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:GMmOyAA...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:GMmOyAAnGQUJ:blog.tsa.gov/2010/01/can-
tsa-copy-your-laptop-hard-drive-and.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

